# Atabey



## duntechman (Apr 10, 2019)

My first ATABEY cigar, wont be my last 
the ash is rock solid .


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Not often talked about here, but I bought a box last year and I was pleasantly surprised. I’ll probably pick up another box if I see them on sale again.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

They better be good those things are expensive rumor is they have some cuban tobacco in them


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> They better be good those things are expensive rumor is they have some cuban tobacco in them


Sounds like a rumor. I can't imagine the govt of Cuba selling loose leaf to anyone outside of the country.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Scap said:


> Sounds like a rumor. I can't imagine the govt of Cuba selling loose leaf to anyone outside of the country.


I can't say for myself because they cost wayyy too much for my budget but they don't say what country the tobacco comes from and most reviews I seen say they taste cuban maybe somebody that smoked them can chime in and let us know their opinion


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

I smoked my whole box in about 2 months. They are pretty good. I’d put the strength at a solid medium. On the whole; construction, burn, and draw were all damn near perfect for the entire box. Not a squeaky wheel in the bunch. 

As for the “Cubanesque” flavor.....I guess their are some similarities with just a hint of that Cuban “twang” as some like to call it. Along with the “twang”, I had a little earth, honey, and baking spice. 

All in all a nice medium bodied smoke. My only complaint was the cost. Even at the discounted price of $650 for the box, I can’t see spending that much for a “Cubanesque” experience when that same amount can get me the real thing.....and depending on what real thing you go with you could have enough left over for a nice box of Padron 1926 or Family Reserve. 

On the other hand, I did enjoy them enough that if I see them on sale I will grab a couple sticks.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I smoked my whole box in about 2 months. They are pretty good. I'd put the strength at a solid medium. On the whole; construction, burn, and draw were all damn near perfect for the entire box. Not a squeaky wheel in the bunch.
> 
> As for the "Cubanesque" flavor.....I guess their are some similarities with just a hint of that Cuban "twang" as some like to call it. Along with the "twang", I had a little earth, honey, and baking spice.
> 
> ...


The price is definitely a killer it does sound like a great cigar tho


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I have an occasional Byron, not sure how they would compare. Never had this cigar.


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND (Nov 27, 2018)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I can't say for myself because they cost wayyy too much for my budget but they don't say what country the tobacco comes from and most reviews I seen say they taste cuban maybe somebody that smoked them can chime in and let us know their opinion





Scap said:


> Sounds like a rumor. I can't imagine the govt of Cuba selling loose leaf to anyone outside of the country.





Fastcrxsi90 said:


> They better be good those things are expensive rumor is they have some cuban tobacco in them


Never smoked 'em before, but if I were to guess I would say that it's a hell of a lot easier to get somewhat cuban-_tasting _tobacco and start a rumor or two that they're partially Cuban and ride the hype than it would be to actually get bits of Cuban tobacco (and break embargo laws if they're selling in the US). Just a thought from somebody who's observed the shady side of online hype kind of marketing.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Call me crazy but if you're gonna spend that kinda cash for a box of Cuban-esque type cigar. Why not buy 3 boxes of ones that taste Cuban-esque because they're ACTUALLY Cubans.. I know I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer but it makes sense to me.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## duntechman (Apr 10, 2019)

I’m new to the cigar world so I’m trying all the Supposedly highly rated ones .
expensive? Every thing is expensive in Sydney oz.
A cheap cigar in oz would be around $35-$45 au each , even the nasty ones .
The good thing is I can get Cubans in oz 
But all the reviews don’t seem too good concerning consistency.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Hate bringing up old threads, but Atabeys are “cuban-esque” with a hefty price tags but construction is flawless and everyone one with smoke the same. No worries with any duds in the box. Just my observation with these I’ve the last 18months. I never purchased a box but have a buddy that enjoys sharing and they are incredible.


----------

